# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Mbi dokumentin sekret të CIA-s për incestin e Mbretit Zog me motrën

## Archon

*Mbi dokumentin sekret të CIA-s për incestin e Mbretit Zog me motrën*

Dokumenti i CIA-s i publikuar së fundi në gazetën Dita, ku një informator në rrethin familjar të Zogut informon në 1949 CIA-n se Zogu bashkëjetonte si burrë e grua me motrën e tij, ka ngjallur një kureshtje të madhe. Nuk ka dyshime për vërtetësinë e dokumentit të botuar në shqip, se atij i është bashkëngjitur edhe fotokopja e dokumentit në anglisht. Ky dokument se është një provë tjetër për vërtetësinë e disa gjërave të cilat unë i kam i kam thënë në shtyp dhe në televizion. CIA duket të jetë shumë e interesuar për personin e Zogut në atë kohë, se ishte duke nisur operacionin për përmbysjen e regjimit komunist në Shqipëri, me ç rast Zogu shihej si një nga opsionet për të drejtuar Shqipërinë paskomuniste. Prandaj CIA është shumë e interesuar edhe për jetën intime të Zogut. Motra e Zogut, për të cilën informatori i CIA-s thotë se kryente incest me vëllain e saj, në dokument del me emrin Xeneia (Ksenia). Në të vërtetë kjo është Princesha Sanije, e cila e kishte oksidentalizuar emrin e saj në Ksenia, qëkurse pas martesës së saj në 1936 me djalin e Sulltan Abdyl Hamidit shkoi të jetonte në Paris, ku burri i saj u bë i ngarkuari me punë i Shqipërisë në Francë. Më pas, kur Mbreti Zog iku në mërgim, edhe kjo motër me burrin e saj u bashkuan me oborrin mbretëror në Egjipt. Një tjetër provë që tërthorazi vërteton ato që thuhen në dokument është se në 1951, pra dy vite pasi informatori i CIA-s bën këtë raportim, Mehmed Abidi e divorcoi gruan e tij Sanijen, apo Ksenian. 
Është shumë interesante që të bëhet pyetja se përse ky dokument u deklasifikua, pra u lejua qasja tek ai. Vërtet mund të thuhet se kaloi afati i klasifikimit dhe u lejua qasja te dokumenti. Por nuk është në praktikën e shërbimeve të fshehta serioze që të deklasifikojnë dokumente mbi çështje veçanërisht delikate të jetës intime të ish-kryetarëve të shteteve të cilët kanë bashkëpunuar sinqerisht dhe duke marrë përsipër kosto të lartë personale, me vendin të cilit i përket ky shërbim i fshehtë. Në vitin 1949 CIA i kërkoi Ahmet Zogut që të përdorte autoritetin e tij si ish-kryetar i shtetit për të bindur sa më shumë emigrant politikë shqiptarë antikomunistë që të merrnin pjesë në operacionin amerikano-britanik për përmbysjen e regjimit komunist në Shqipëri. Shumë njerëz nga emigracioni politik antikomunist shqiptarë nguronin që t i hynin kësaj aventure, se dyshonin shumë te amerikanët dhe britanikët, të cilët i ngarkonin me përgjegjësi për fitoren e komunizmit në Shqipëri, prandaj i trembeshin tradhtisë. Vetë Zogu para se t u kërkonte shqiptarëve që të merrnin pjesë në operacion u kërkoi amerikanëve fjalën e nderit se ishte e sigurt se nuk kishte tradhti nga brenda shërbimeve të fshehta amerikano-britanike. Vitet e mërgimit në Britaninë e Madhe i kishin mësuar shumë gjëra Zogut. Pasi e mori këtë siguri Zogu i ftoi emigrantët politikë shqiptarë që të marrin pjesë në operacion. Fjala e Zogut pati peshë dhe bindi shumë njerëz që të merrnin pjesë në operacion. Siç doli më pas operacioni dështoi për shkak të tradhtisë së Kim Philby-t, që informonte Tiranën nëpërmjet Moskës mbi desantimet në Shqipëri. Zogu u ndje i tradhtuar nga CIA dhe SHBA. Ndaj këtij njeriu CIA dhe SHBA kishin një detyrim që të mos e poshtëronin pas vdekjes. Unë besoj se CIA nuk do ta kishte bërë këtë gjë nëse nuk do të kishte një arsye të fortë. Arsyeja nuk është se në Shqipëri ka ndonjë rrezik që të kthehet monarkia me nipin e Ahmet Zogut, Leke Zogun e ri. 
Nuk është rastësi që dokumenti bëhet publik vetëm katër muaj pasi Edi Rama u bë Kryeministër i Shqipërisë. Nga dokumenti kuptohet se CIA e ka në praktikën e vet që të interesohet edhe për detajet më intime të jetës së shtetarëve me të cilët bashkëpunojnë SHBA, duke përfshirë edhe ata të cilët qenë rrëzuar nga pushteti, siç ishte Ahmet Zogu. Mund të merret me mend lehtë se CIA të njëjtën gjë vazhdon e bën edhe sot e kësaj dite me shtetarët shqiptarë, të cilët janë pushtet, pra edhe me Kryeministrin Edi Rama. Nga ky dokument mund të merret me mend lehtë ato që shkruan CIA në raporte: Kryeministri Edi Rama është në pushtet sot falë aleancës me Ilir Metën i cili publikisht para kamerave televizive e ka ironizuar Edi Ramën për akuzat që i ka bërë të atit në gjyqin e divorcit me gruan e tij, se nuk e njihte atësinë e të birit pasi ai kishte lindur nga incest i gruas së tij me vjehrrin e saj, domethënë me të atin. Në raportin e CIA-s për këtë çështje me siguri që përmendet dhe emri i Mero Bazes mbi ato që ka shkruar ky në vitin 2000 kur Edi Rama, që në atë kohë ishte ministër i Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve, u detyrua që të shkonte në gjykatë si i paditur nga ish-gruaja e tij për shkak se ai nuk i paguante asaj detyrimin financiar që kishte si prind ndaj të birit. Në atë kohë Mero Baze botoi proces-verbalin e seancës gjyqësore ku Edi Rama përsëriti akuzat e tij ndaj ish-bashkëshortes se ajo e kishte pasur djalin nga incest me të atin e tij, vjehrrin e saj. Ishte, siç ka thënë vetë Edi Rama, koha e sopatës, kur ai dilte rrugëve me sopatë në dorë.
CIA, që kishte edhe dosjen e Zogut, nuk mund të mos i shikonte deklaratat e Edi Ramës për incestin e të atit të tij me nusen e djalit, domethënë të Edit, nën dritën e fakteve që kishte për incestin e Zogut. Se në dosjet e CIA-s duhet të jetë edhe një e dhënë tjetër, ajo se babai i Edi Ramës, Kristaqi, djali i gjatë i babait të shkurtër, siç e quanin me ironi në rrethet e artistëve në Tiranë, ishte djali ilegal i Ahmet Zogut. CIA nuk mund të mos ketë regjistruar edhe atë që ka thënë Edi Rama në librin Kurban se Mbreti Zog ishte një hamshor, që do të thotë se ishte një mashkull që kryente marrëdhënie seksuale me shumë femra, siç quhen ata kuajt e racës që i mbajnë për të mbarsur sa më shumë pela. Por në oborrin e Mbretit hamshor punonte dhe gjyshja e Edi Ramës, Veronika-Maria Kolombi, e cila ishte një nga femrat më të bukura shqiptare të kohës. Mbreti hamshor e martoi këtë zonjushë me shoferin e tij, Vlash Ramën, babain zyrtar të Kristaqit, qartësisht për të fshehur gjurmët e ushtrimit të hamshorisë të tij mbretërore mbi këtë zonjushë. CIA e cila paska shumë kureshtje për histori të tilla, me siguri që ka bërë dhe analizën gjenetike të Edi Ramës dhe Leka Zogut për të vërtetuar nëse Mbreti Zog ka pasur lidhje me gjyshen e Edi Ramës. Me mjetet që ka CIA, mjafton një filxhan kafe i pirë në ambasadën amerikane nga Edi Rama dhe Leka Zogu, ku ata kanë lënë një sasi të vogël pështyme duke e vënë filxhanin në buzë (aq më tepër të dhënat e pasaportës biometrike) për të nxjerrë me saktësi nëse midis tyre ka afërsi gjenetike.
Fakti që ky dokument del pikërisht tani, është një provë e tërthortë se CIA e ka bërë testin gjenetik dhe Edi Rama ka rezultuar të jetë nipi i Ahmet Zogut. Incesti sot trajtohet nga shkenca si i ardhur nga një anomali e trashëguar gjenetike. Kjo provohet dhe në rastin e Ahmet Zogut dhe nipit të tij Edi Ramës. Edi Rama, si trashëgimtar i denjë i gjyshit të tij incestuoz, akuzoi babain e tij për incest. Këtu gjërat nisin e marrin një rrjedhë të çuditshme nëse do të përdoret logjika e CIA-s, se atëherë del që Edi Rama ka pasur të drejtë dhe Ilir Meta nuk e ka tepruar me ato që i tha Edi Ramës publikisht. A mos na ka dhënë dokumenti i CIA-s edhe çelësin e misterit për vdekjen e Kristaq Ramës, babait të Edit, në kohën që ky u bë ministër. Edi Rama kur u kthye në Tiranë nga Parisi në 1998, e manipuloi me mjeshtëri median, për t i paraqitur gjërat sikur ai u bë ministër me rastin e kthimit në Shqipëri nga Parisi për vdekjen e të atit, por e vërteta është se i ati vdiq në natën kur Edi Rama u kthye në Shqipëri për t u bërë ministër. Fatos Nano, njeriu që në atë kohë ishte Kryeministër, ka bërë një aluzion shumë të hollë për këtë gjë, në një intervistë të tij, duke thënë se e gjeti Edi Ramën në Paris dhe e ftoi të kthehet në Shqipëri për të marrë një portofol ministror, dhe nuk ia ofroi këtë kur Edi Rama ishte kthyer tashmë në Shqipëri. Në çdo rast, dokumenti i CIA-s është përgjigjia më e mirë për ata që thonë se është gabim të flitet për jetën intime të politikanëve, përtej një kufiri. Dokumenti në fjalë tregon se CIA nuk i ve vetes asnjë kufizim në çështje të tillë, duke qenë se thotë që Zogu kishte dashnore motrën e tij. Ky ishte dokument sekret, mund të thotë dikush. Ashtu është, por shërbimet e fshehta mbledhin informata mbi politikanët e huaj me qëllim që t ua japin zyrave shtetërore të vendit të tyre të cilat merren me politikën e jashtme. Pra, qëllimi tekefundit është politik. Prandaj askush nuk duhet të habitet me këtë mënyrë të shkruari. Kjo është praktikë zyrtare amerikane.*/Kastriot Myftaraj*

----------


## Meriamun

Nese ke pak mend ne koke hiqe, fshije kete shkrim te shpifur qe ke postuar.

----------


## derjansi

lol ket shpifje as komunistet nuk ja vun qe per 50 vjet nuk lan gjo pa i shpif e pa i than

----------


## Archon

> Nese ke pak mend ne koke hiqe, fshije kete shkrim te shpifur qe ke postuar.


Diskutimi rreth dickaje e cila edhe pse nuk mund te na pelqeje,nuk sjell dem


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...=1#post3717677

----------


## Meriamun

Cfare do diskutosh?!!

A ka shqiptar me mendje ne koke te beje marredhenje me motren?!
Mos gje te duket budalla Zogu ty?

Hiqe kete teme, mos u bej injorant.

----------


## Archon

Une nuk kam mundesi ta heq,nqs moderatoret e shohin te arsyeshme,le ta heqin,mua nuk me ngelet hatri

----------


## Scion

Kastramut Trapaj shkund myftarin dhe krijon nje brockull.

----------


## Maqellarjot

> *Mbi dokumentin sekret të CIA-s për incestin e Mbretit Zog me motrën*
> 
> Dokumenti i CIA-s i publikuar së fundi në gazetën Dita, ku një informator në rrethin familjar të Zogut informon në 1949 CIA-n se Zogu bashkëjetonte si burrë e grua me motrën e tij, ka ngjallur një kureshtje të madhe. Nuk ka dyshime për vërtetësinë e dokumentit të botuar në shqip, se atij i është bashkëngjitur edhe fotokopja e dokumentit në anglisht. Ky dokument se është një provë tjetër për vërtetësinë e disa gjërave të cilat unë i kam i kam thënë në shtyp dhe në televizion. CIA duket të jetë shumë e interesuar për personin e Zogut në atë kohë, se ishte duke nisur operacionin për përmbysjen e regjimit komunist në Shqipëri, me ç rast Zogu shihej si një nga opsionet për të drejtuar Shqipërinë paskomuniste.


E para e punes, dokumenti origjinal per te cilin ti po na flet ketu me kaq siguri se na qeka autentik nuk eshte azgje me teper se nji 'leter e shkruajtur ne gjuhen angleze'.  Por edhe sikur te ishte autentik, atu nuk thot se Zogu kishte marrdhenie seksuale me te motren.  Autori i supozuar, eshte avokati i Zogut ne amerike.  I cili nga cka preceptuar ka dyshuar se Zogu mund te ket patur marrdhenie intime me te motren per nje arsye te vetme: Dhoma e motres se Zogut ishte e gjitur me ate te Zogut kurse ajo e Geraldines ishte me larg, dhe arsyeja tjeter qe ai dyshonte ishte marrdhenja e ngusht qe Zogu kishte me motren e tij.  Sipas tij ajo kishte nje influence te madhe tek Zogu.  Autori i leters perdore fjalen "Incestuous" e cila nuk do te thote marrdhenie por dicka qe duket si e tille ne aparence nga intimiteti i personave ne fjale.  Nuk eshte asnji gje me te per sesa nje spekullim nga nje Amerikan i cili eshte i rritur ne shoqerine Amerikane e cila nuk mund te kuptoj kurre afersine midis marrdhenies vella-moter tek shqipetari.  Amerikanet duan me teper qenet e macet sesa pjesetaret e tjere te familjes.  Prandaj keto pislliqe qe ju beni jehone ne forume e madiat e dores se trete nuk eshte asnjigje me shume sesa intepretimi i nje debili Amerikan qe nuk di asnji gje nga kultura shqipetare.  Injorant Amerikan tipik!!!   

Fatkeqesisht ka ndodhur disa here ne ket vend ku shqiptareve ju jane marre femijet sepse komshia i ka par 'ti prekin' gjoja aty ku s'duhet!  Keto jane perplasje kulturash, dhe per nje Amerikan eshte e pazakont te tregoj 'affection' kundrejt motres se ti ashtu sic mund te ket ber Zogu dhe ashtu sic bejn shume shqipetare edhe sot.  Ne kulturen tone vellai le koken per motren, kurse ne Amerike ai ja jep shokut per te ber nje 'xhiro' me te.  I shtyr nga mentaliteti "me mire shoku ime sesa nje qe nuk e njoh"??? Jane njerez te egjer, nuk dine se cfar eshte dashuria per moter e vella.  Per ata motra dhe vellai jane 'konkurrues'.

P.s Amerika se ka ca koken kurre per Zogun.  E dinte shume mire se sa fuqi kishte Zogu ne te vertet, dhe e dinin shume mire se komunizmi nuk do te binte ne shqiperi sepse vet e sabotuan, vetem sa derdhen gjakun e shqipetareve kot.   Zogu na  paska qen njeri i rendesishem per CIA-n.

----------

belbaku (30-01-2014),DYDRINAS (29-01-2014)

----------


## Albo

Mos lexoni kok-panxhar-sheqerin e Devollit Myftaraj se ka imagjinate shume te zhvilluar por merrni ne dore e lexoni biografite qe kane shkruajtur per Ahmet Zogun historianet e huaj (angleze) vitet e fundit qe te mesoni per te vertetat e jetes se tij. Keto jane trillime pasi Mbreti Zog ne ate kohe ka qene vete i martuar e me femije dhe ne asnje moment nuk eshte ndare nga gruaja e djali i tij. Dhe Xheraldina ishte zonje grua, nuk e respektonte burrin e saj sic e respektoi gjithe jeten sa ishte gjalle, edhe pas vdekjes per dekada te tera.

Mbreti Zog kerkoi ndihmen e anglezeve pas largimit nga Shqiperia per tu rikthyer perseri ne Shqiperi me nje kusht te vetem, qe qeveria britanike ta njihte ate si kreun legjitim te shtetit shqiptar. Mbreti Zog ishte nje nga burrat me te zgjuar qe ka nxjerre ai popull qe e solli Musolinin verdalle per plot 2 dekada te tera aqsa ky u detyrua ta pushtoje me force Shqiperine. Britaniket nuk e ndihmuan Mbretin Zog pasi britaniket ne Ballkan kishin si interes te tyre vetem interesat e Greqise dhe pala greke me sa duket nuk e ka pelqyer rikthimin ne skene te Ahmet Zogut, edhe pse greket e ndihmuan Ahmet Zogun te largohej nga Shqiperia pas pushtimit italian.

CIA del ne skene vetem ne vitet 50 (1954 mos gaboj) kur oficere te larte te CIA shkojne ne Egjipt ne rezidencen e Mbretit Zog per ti kerkuar atij mbeshtetje per operacionin e tyre. Amerikanet deshen ta perdornin mbretin Zog per qellimet e tyre pasi e kishin te qarte qe ai gezonte nje mbeshtetje te madhe ne vend dhe plani i amerikaneve ishte permbysja e rregjimit komunist te Enver Hoxhes. Perseri Mbreti Zog insistoi vetem ne nje kusht: ju mbeshtes nese ju me njihni si perfaqesuesin legjitim ne ilegalitet te shtetit shqiptar. Amerikanet nuk e pranuan kete gje dhe mbreti Zog u tregoi deren. Amerikanet insistuan qe mbreti tu bente nje thirrje apo te dergonte nje njeri te besuar te tij ne Shqiperi qe te therriste gjithe mbeshtetesit e tij ne kryengritje te armatosur, por Mbreti Zog nuk e beri kete gje. Nuk e shiti jeten dhe nderin e besnikeve te tij dhe popullit te tij, per interesat e ngushta politike te amerikaneve apo personale. Dhe kjo i ndan burrat e shtetit nga gjarperinjte e shtetit.

Albo

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Mos lexoni kok-panxhar-sheqerin e Devollit Myftaraj se ka imagjinate shume te zhvilluar por merrni ne dore e lexoni biografite qe kane shkruajtur per Ahmet Zogun historianet e huaj (angleze) vitet e fundit qe te mesoni per te vertetat e jetes se tij. Keto jane trillime pasi Mbreti Zog ne ate kohe ka qene vete i martuar e me femije dhe ne asnje moment nuk eshte ndare nga gruaja e djali i tij. Dhe Xheraldina ishte zonje grua, nuk e respektonte burrin e saj sic e respektoi gjithe jeten sa ishte gjalle, edhe pas vdekjes per dekada te tera.
> 
> Mbreti Zog kerkoi ndihmen e anglezeve pas largimit nga Shqiperia per tu rikthyer perseri ne Shqiperi me nje kusht te vetem, qe qeveria britanike ta njihte ate si kreun legjitim te shtetit shqiptar. Mbreti Zog ishte nje nga burrat me te zgjuar qe ka nxjerre ai popull qe e solli Musolinin verdalle per plot 2 dekada te tera aqsa ky u detyrua ta pushtoje me force Shqiperine. Britaniket nuk e ndihmuan Mbretin Zog pasi britaniket ne Ballkan kishin si interes te tyre vetem interesat e Greqise dhe pala greke me sa duket nuk e ka pelqyer rikthimin ne skene te Ahmet Zogut, edhe pse greket e ndihmuan Ahmet Zogun te largohej nga Shqiperia pas pushtimit italian.
> 
> CIA del ne skene vetem ne vitet 50 (1954 mos gaboj) kur oficere te larte te CIA shkojne ne Egjipt ne rezidencen e Mbretit Zog per ti kerkuar atij mbeshtetje per operacionin e tyre. Amerikanet deshen ta perdornin mbretin Zog per qellimet e tyre pasi e kishin te qarte qe ai gezonte nje mbeshtetje te madhe ne vend dhe plani i amerikaneve ishte permbysja e rregjimit komunist te Enver Hoxhes. *Perseri Mbreti Zog insistoi vetem ne nje kusht: ju mbeshtes nese ju me njihni si perfaqesuesin legjitim ne ilegalitet te shtetit shqiptar. Amerikanet nuk e pranuan kete gje dhe mbreti Zog u tregoi deren.* Amerikanet insistuan qe mbreti tu bente nje thirrje apo te dergonte nje njeri te besuar te tij ne Shqiperi qe te therriste gjithe mbeshtetesit e tij ne kryengritje te armatosur, por Mbreti Zog nuk e beri kete gje. Nuk e shiti jeten dhe nderin e besnikeve te tij dhe popullit te tij, per interesat e ngushta politike te amerikaneve apo personale. Dhe kjo i ndan burrat e shtetit nga gjarperinjte e shtetit.
> 
> Albo


Sipas shkrmit tend Zogu na dilka katran fare. Ai i paska dhen me shume rendesi  titullit sesa se te ardhmes se popullit te 'tije' duke mos bashkpunuar me Amerikanet per te hequr faren e keqe te komunizmit e cila shkaterroj ate vend nje here e mire?  Si ta ha mendja ty qe Amerikanet do te pranonin nje breteri dhe cfar mbreterie si ajo e shqiperise ne mes te Europes, ne nje kohe qe te gjitha vendet e tjera i kishin kthyer shpatullat diktatures se mbreterise?  E di ti qe rrevolucjoni Amerikan ndodhi pikerisht per arsyen se  ata nuk donin te ishin me koloni e Anglis qe ne ate kohe ishte nje mbreteri shume e fuqishme.  E di ti qe kushtetuta Amerikane u shkruajt me qellim per te distancuar  shoqerine  sa me larg mentalitetit skllaverore qe i kishte imponuar monarkia. Hartoj rrugen e perparimit ne te gjithe boten.

Zogu i paska then ultimatum Amerikes!!!  Thuaj ti Amerika per fatin tone te keq nuk pati shume interes per shqiperine ne ate kohe sepse kishte ishujt e Greqise, por nuk e dinin Amerikanet se cfar ndyrsirash ishin dhe vazhdojn te jene greket, te cilet mbasi siguruan fondet per re- mekembien e vendit filluan te perzen bazat amerikane.

----------


## Wordless

I është përmbajtur librave fetarë !  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albo

> Sipas shkrmit tend Zogu na dilka katran fare. Ai i paska dhen me shume rendesi  titullit sesa se te ardhmes se popullit te 'tije' duke mos bashkpunuar me Amerikanet per te hequr faren e keqe te komunizmit e cila shkaterroj ate vend nje here e mire?  Si ta ha mendja ty qe Amerikanet do te pranonin nje breteri dhe cfar mbreterie si ajo e shqiperise ne mes te Europes, ne nje kohe qe te gjitha vendet e tjera i kishin kthyer shpatullat diktatures se mbreterise?  E di ti qe rrevolucjoni Amerikan ndodhi pikerisht per arsyen se  ata nuk donin te ishin me koloni e Anglis qe ne ate kohe ishte nje mbreteri shume e fuqishme.  E di ti qe kushtetuta Amerikane u shkruajt me qellim per te distancuar  shoqerine  sa me larg mentalitetit skllaverore qe i kishte imponuar monarkia. Hartoj rrugen e perparimit ne te gjithe boten.
> 
> Zogu i paska then ultimatum Amerikes!!!  Thuaj ti Amerika per fatin tone te keq nuk pati shume interes per shqiperine ne ate kohe sepse kishte ishujt e Greqise, por nuk e dinin Amerikanet se cfar ndyrsirash ishin dhe vazhdojn te jene greket, te cilet mbasi siguruan fondet per re- mekembien e vendit filluan te perzen bazat amerikane.


1. Amerika nuk kish per qellim qe te "clironte Shqiperine nga komunizmi" por kish per qellim qe te largonte Enver Hoxhen e te instalonte Mehmet Shehun, qe ishte njeriu i saj. Shqiperia prape komuniste do te ishte. Dallimi do te ishte se do te ishte nje Shqiperi komuniste qe udhehiqej nga njeriu i plotfuqishem i amerikaneve.

2. Amerikanet kerkonin te perdornin mbeshtetesit e besniket e shumte te Mbretit Zog e Mbreterise ne Shqiperi, si "koka turku" per te rrezuar Enver Hoxhen nga pushteti e per te instaluar njeriun e tyre ne Shqiperi.

3. Mbreti Zog e vinte ate si kusht jo se i behej vone per "pushtetin e tij personal" por se a) nuk donte te shiste besniket e tij ne Shqiperi si koka turku duke i bere therror per kapricot e momentit te amerikaneve b) pasi e dinte qe besniket e tij do te ngrinin krye vetem nese ai do te bente thirrje e do ti printe kryengritjes. Mbreti Zog ishte gati te shkonte ne Shqiperi e printe ai kryengritjen e armatosur, gje qe e beri edhe kur ishte ne Londer e Paris pas largimit nga Shqiperia. Por ne te treja rastet u refuzua nga palet e huaja pasi nuk donin te rikthenin ne skene Ahmet Zogun pasi i trembeshin autoritetit te tij. Kete e bazonin me dredhite qe Ahmet Zogu i beri Musolinit e Italise ne ato 20 vjet, aqsa ky i fundit u detyrua ta pushtonte Shqiperine ushtarakisht pasi me diplomaci nuk ia doli dot. 

4. Nje nga oficeret qe CIA i dergoi ne Egjipt pasi kish patur kontakt e njohje me te edhe me pare, pershtypjen qe kish krijuar per Mbretin Zog ishte "njeriu me astut (i zgjuar) qe kam njohur ne jeten time". Dhe episodi i Egjiptit nuk e zhgenjeu pasi Mbreti Zog i kuptoi planet e amerikaneve dhe u tregoi deren, pa u bere pjese e lojrave te tyre.

Albo

----------


## murik

fara e ndyre qe mbollen popovicet ne keto trojet tona me ndihmen e bijve te kesaj toke duket se ka zene rrenje te thella. fatkeqesi e madhe per ate vend,per brezat qe vijne..vazhdon e njeta metode shpifje,denigrimi per kundershtaret ideologjike.Komunistet e pafe mund te shkerdhejne motrat e veta dhe kane dhene mjaftueshem prova per kete gje.Pra lereni rrehat Zogun se i bini neqafe kot.

----------

